# Shou Sugi Ban



## ruterionas (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello everyone, I know that Shou Sugi Ban is not a wood specie, but could you share some guides on how to get the best results? I am trying to do some fencing in my house... I need something like this: https://degmeda.eu/
thanks!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

ruterionas said:


> Hello everyone, I know that Shou Sugi Ban is not a wood specie, but could you share some guides on how to get the best results? I am trying to do some fencing in my house... I need something like this: https://degmeda.eu/
> thanks!


Welcome to the forum,(your name here). That is new to me ,I have never heard of it before,very interesting . Are you looking at how to make it, or how to make the fence? I have seen furniture, like pine that has been burned with a butane torch then sanded ,but not as deep as this system.
It would help to know where you are located and what tools you have available,plus a name would help too.
HErb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

His IP says Estonia. The link appears to be a Japanese company. Ruteronas I would suggest just getting some scrap wood and a propane torch and start experimenting until you achieve close to what you want.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Interesting but not sure I want my home looking pre-burnt. I'm guessing that charred smell is concealed by a finish? Now another somewhat similar product might be this https://northlandforest.com/cambia-thermally-modified-lumber.html I have used this for an antique Clark telescope tripod with brass hardware and it can also be used as a siding for a building with no fear of boring insects as there is nothing left they want but it's not burnt, Read the process for a more detailed description of how they do this and you'll understand more about it. It does have very fine saw dust when cut.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

A propane tiger torch might speed up the process(?)...
https://tigertorch.ca/products.html
You just have to figure out how to move the wood past the flame at an even speed.


----------

